# Citra 3DS Emulator to run commerical games at almost full speed



## Orcastraw (Mar 2, 2015)

Super excited to get to actually PLAY emulated 3D games soon!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 2, 2015)

That's.. Not almost..


----------



## dubbz82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> That's.. Not almost..




Yeah it is.  There's absolutely some frame rate issues, that being said, its very impressive for being this early in.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 2, 2015)

The fact that I can play OoT3D on my computer already is impressive. An emulator for a new system almost never takes this short of time to appear. The fact that it's even emulatable right now is outstanding. And to see it this fast? There's no words for this.

Is there a build anywhere that can be run to try this out?

Edit: Apparently Cave Story 3D also works.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am betting Citra3DS will play Xenoblade before Gatewait.


So, I see they took my joke to the next level. I raise the bet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd guess about 75% speed currently with graphical issues, but nothing major. Definitely good progress, although, was it necessary to pull what is simply a progress report out of the main thread? It seems redundant. Were this an official release of the emulator capable of running commercial games at full speed, even if only one, that would be one thing, but this is still WIP as far as I can tell.


----------



## RCJayce (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome! Any compiled build to test this out?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'd guess about 75% speed currently with graphical issues, but nothing major. Definitely good progress, although, was it necessary to pull what is simply a progress report out of the main thread? It seems redundant. Were this an official release of the emulator capable of running commercial games at full speed, even if only one, that would be one thing, but this is still WIP as far as I can tell.


 
I'd have to agree with just about all of this, so I'm going to link to the progress thread in the 3DS section and then close this thread.

If you'd like to keep up with Citra 3DS progress, then you can head over to this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/citra-new-3ds-emulator.365154/


----------

